# Editing the title



## Na'ilah

I just tried to edit a the title of a post because I realized that I typed 
Responsive=Responsiv*e* instead of Responsive=Responsiv*o*
but I could not edit the title. Is there a way to do that? 
Thank you.


----------



## Rayines

No, you must click on the red triangle above on the right of your message, and ask moderators to do it .


----------



## Na'ilah

Thank you, Rayines.


----------



## sokol

You can edit the title only for a very short time after posting; if you can't anymore just do as Rayines suggested: click the red triangle and ask moderators to do it for you.


----------



## SwissPete

> You can edit the title only for a very short time after posting


How long?


----------



## Jana337

It used to be 4 minutes. I have no reason to believe that it changed but I haven't tested it lately.  It should be equal the period of time during which you can edit your post without leaving a trace.


----------



## SwissPete

Thank you.


----------



## Robert_Hope

Is there a reason for this? What would allowing titles to be changed by normal users leave the system open to?

Don't moderators have enough to do without correcting typos?


----------



## sokol

Robert_Hope said:


> Is there a reason for this? What would allowing titles to be changed by normal users leave the system open to?
> 
> Don't moderators have enough to do without correcting typos?


Yes there is. 

Titles _are _important - because they will appear in the dictionaries.
Look for example at the entry of "house" in English Definition; scroll down and you'll see this (the links work also in this post):

*Forum discussions with the word(s) 'house' in the title:*
Possessive - Liz' house or Liz's house?
"Charge the pizza to the house."
to get on like a house on fire
house rules
Commercialism around the house
House no. in address
"Go on in the house" or " Go in to the house"
house and home
home/house
If Im planning to sell a house...
I met someone in his house...
Recently, I visited a house so I said to the owner :"
"He can't afford to lose the house "
My friend is looking for a house. ...
tipsy house
house roofs
House phone
over His house
He has the best house ...
Bring down the house / bring the house down
town house ,tanbrick, brownbrick
banking house
in-house trainee?
Open house event
Death house and Death row
live in the next house but one
the house doctor
I refer every caviller to a brick house
house
keeping your house safe?
more...


----------



## Robert_Hope

sokol said:


> Yes there is.
> 
> Titles _are _important - because they will appear in the dictionaries.
> Look for example at the entry of "house" in English Definition; scroll down and you'll see this (the links work also in this post):


 
My point was that if members could edit their own titles it would save the moderators time.

Why question was really "*Is there a reason why members are not able/allowed to edit titles after 4 minutes? Would removing this limit leave the system open to abuse?*" rather than:

 "why do moderators bother, they're only titles?".

I hope this makes it clearer.


----------



## sokol

Oh, sorry, Robert Hope. 

In that case: if you ask me, I wouldn't mind at all if experienced members were allowed to change titles - I would trust them choosing useful titles.

But as it is many users choose bad titles, and moderators will have to edit them.
It would not be a good idea to let inexperienced users change titles back again; and the settings for title editing have to be the same for all users (I think; I don't think forum software would allow to differentiate).

Further it isn't as if we moderators were mainly occupied with title editing: yes, many titles need to be changed because they have been badly chosen in the first place, and in some cases it turns out later in the thread that a title needs to be changed again - but we aren't flooded with title change requests, or at least this is my experience as a moderator.
At least as far as I can tell, title editing isn't that much of a problem. (And, as said, foreros always can ask us to change titles. )


----------



## Robert_Hope

sokol said:


> - *but we aren't flooded with title change requests*, or at least this is my experience as a moderator.
> At least as far as I can tell, title editing isn't that much of a problem. (And, as said, foreros always can ask us to change titles. )


 
Fair enough! With my belief in continuous improvement, no matter how small, I saw this thread and thought about some pressure being taken off you.


----------



## cuchuflete

Greetings Robert,

Most of the title changes I do are just quick edits of 
What is the meaning of "XXXXX", which becomes XXXXX.  

I suspect that those who write such titles would not be more likely change them if given the ability to do so for a day or a week.  If a member regularly posts problematical titles, we send a friendly note, pointing out what is wrong, and asking for a little more care.  That usually solves the problem.


----------



## Na'ilah

I just tried to change a title IMMEDIATELY after having submitted the thread and it was a no go... So, it seems the answer is simply: 
NO. YOU CANNOT CHANGE YOUR TITLE ONCE SUBMITTED... EVER. ONLY A MODERATOR CAN DO THIS.

Unless there is a trick... ??


----------



## Jana337

Did you click on Edit and then Advanced edit? Unless you need to open a normal thread with a language question, free to open a test thread here in CS.


----------



## Na'ilah

Ah ha!  Advanced edit is the trick.... Thank you!  I will try now.


----------

